# Amtrak Model Train



## TraneMan (Jan 17, 2012)

I am looking at buy the Amtrak model, and not sure if they don't come with the "base"/wheels?


----------



## Oldsmoboi (Jan 17, 2012)

yes it does. They just only photographed the shell.

"HO Scale This Walthers Trainline EMD F40PH locomotive features a smooth-running drive with a powerful motor, dual flywheels, die cast metal frame, directional headlight,"

You can't have a motor and dual flywheels without the wheels


----------



## TraneMan (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks Olds!

I saw that, but I just want to be sure!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 17, 2012)

Just think of all the folks who ended up moving on simply because they were not quite sure what they would be getting after nobody bothered to go back and post a proper photo.


----------



## TraneMan (Jan 17, 2012)

Does anyone know of a "display" case/box that a person can buy? I don't have a model track, but want to put this in something to protect it.


----------



## AC4400 (Jan 17, 2012)

TraneMan said:


> Does anyone know of a "display" case/box that a person can buy? I don't have a model track, but want to put this in something to protect it.


You may find it on ebay's

Home, Outdoors & Decor => Toys & Hobbies => Model RR, Trains => HO Scale

category, and search for "case". You'll find plenty of them.


----------



## TraneMan (Jan 17, 2012)

AC4400 said:


> TraneMan said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know of a "display" case/box that a person can buy? I don't have a model track, but want to put this in something to protect it.
> ...


Thanks! I have a gift card for Amazon, and I looked there and they do have them.. I may wait till I get the P40 in then I can be sure I have the right size case.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jan 21, 2012)

Check out walthers.com for a nice selection of cars to go with your engine if you want to make your own version of a "Museum Train."


----------



## TraneMan (Jan 23, 2012)

Got my model today.

I have to put on the rails and other things, but not today.


----------



## TraneMan (Jan 23, 2012)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> Check out walthers.com for a nice selection of cars to go with your engine if you want to make your own version of a "Museum Train."



Thanks, will check into that site!


----------



## Ryan (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## Terminal Wander (Mar 7, 2012)

Amtrak did a video of the the models

http://www.amtrak40th.com/exhibit-train/model-trains


----------



## Steel City Don (Mar 21, 2012)

Thats neat


----------



## sitzplatz17 (May 16, 2012)

Terminal Wander said:


> Amtrak did a video of the the models
> 
> http://www.amtrak40t...in/model-trains


Cool! I was just at that layout last night! Northern Virginia Model Railroaders are a nice bunch.


----------



## GG-1 (May 16, 2012)

sitzplatz17 said:


> Terminal Wander said:
> 
> 
> > Amtrak did a video of the the models
> ...


Aloha

I second your comments about the Virginia MR people. But I feel the Amtrak video failed to show how nice the layout is.


----------



## Amtrak George (Jan 28, 2013)

Display Cases: my son needs to display his HO L&N train: E6, baggage, 2 coaches, troop kitchen car, troop sleeper. I looked at ebay but there doesn't seem to be anything readily availble as a clear display case that would hold a train as opposed to one engine or one car.

I've seen such cases at the Amtrak 40th anniversary train, as well as in musuems. i'm willing to pay, but don't want to spend an arm and a leg.

Thoughts?


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Feb 3, 2013)

Amtrak George said:


> Display Cases: my son needs to display his HO L&N train: E6, baggage, 2 coaches, troop kitchen car, troop sleeper. I looked at ebay but there doesn't seem to be anything readily availble as a clear display case that would hold a train as opposed to one engine or one car.
> I've seen such cases at the Amtrak 40th anniversary train, as well as in musuems. i'm willing to pay, but don't want to spend an arm and a leg.
> 
> Thoughts?


Do a Web search for Model Train Display or pick up one of the Model Railroading magazines and you will find ads for custom builders. Several years ago I had a very nice wall mounted case built to house my Circus World Museum Train and the builder even matched the colors I requested and slotted the display decks so I didn't need to use track. Each tier has its own sliding Plexiglass panel to keep dust out. You should be able to get a nice custom built unit but I highly recommend making it larger than the current consist in case he adds on.


----------

